# Skid Steer deere



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I am buying a skid steer soon and was wondering if anyone had experince with a deere 240 or 250?

Others in the running are 
bobcat 773/873 (which i have used)
Cat 262 (haven't used this model but like cat)


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

big difference between a 773 and 873. more to tow, but more work gets done as well.

773 is pretty small. it is amazing what they can do. I had a new holland, really liked it, wanted another, but got a raging deal on a case 75xt. 
i like the case.

almost all the skid steers are REALLY tough. there are NO used blown up skid steers for sale ever, which is a sign they go along time.

good luck.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

We are in the process of evaluating skid steers now for an anticipated spring purchase of a Bobcat s300. I have tried the Deere's and wasn't impressed with them. I liked their power but it was the poor visibility loading anything larger than a one-ton combined with the fact that it seemed like it couldn't get the power to the ground as efficently as the Bobcat's seem too. 

I have always used Bobcat's and really wanted to try and like the Deere but just didn't any where near as much as the Bobcat. I like and own Deere products and just wouldn't be able to justify the difference.


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

I own a 240 since 6/00 and it's always been a reliable machine. The only problem is the hand controls have gotten stiff and I don't know how to make them lighter, no grease points. If I were buying a new one it would definitely be bigger than a 240.


----------



## bobcatuser (Nov 24, 2005)

I would have to agree with Big Dog D, the JD machines do have poor visibility with the loader arms up. Resale / Trade in value for the John Deere skid steer is usually much lower than Bobcat or Case machines. 

One of my biggest factors in purchasing equipment is the dealer service and reputation. If you have a dealer willing to stand behind their product, you should not have any problems no matter what you buy.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

like hennry said, the controls are stiff, but im a deere guy the rest of the time. Im a mechanic for an excavation and trucking company running all deere equipment and there really well built machines. Hold up to alot of abuse and excellent dealer service, best parts service bar none, cat, case, ghel, komatsu ect dont even come close so keep that in mind.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Dirt_Werx, a lot of Cat guys will say just the opposite. Amusing how marketing works. 

Deere wants a piece of the SSL/CTL pie, and most of their dealers will bend over backwards to make sure the 300-series isn't a repeat of the 200-series early hour failures... if you can accept the mediocre visibility in the Deere, it's a great pushing and lifting machine. (I think the visibility is mediocre because you can't see the tires with the boom arms down. When Deere touts 360 degrees of visbility, they literally mean that -- swivel your head, but don't tilt it up and down. You do that, you'll realize you can't see anything below the boom.)


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

What do you all think of the New Holland Skidsteers. I have an older one that is nice (L553) with 42hp Kubota engine but the dealer support is real weak. They sell them but also sell Bobcat which they are good at supporting,. I think they don't like the New Holland skids there for some reason.

Steve


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I just bought a 773G high flow. 

I have run JD and New hollands. The severe lack of visiablity on them made me go bobcat. Trust they both build great machines. But the bobcat wins hand down.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Can anyone tell me anything on a bobcat 963


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

mrplowdude said:


> I am buying a skid steer soon and was wondering if anyone had experince with a deere 240 or 250?


mrplowdude- tell us more about what you want to do with the machine. While I am not a operator, just a mechanic I have noticed some pros and cons of the different brands, and types. For instance the tracked machines will dig like no skid could dream of. But a tracked loader will not plow snow as good as a skid mostly due to low ground speed and the rubber tracks get poor traction on hard packed snow. It has been said already, dealer support is a huge variable to consider. Because of this in my area there are almost no Deere skid steers. Mostly Bobcat and Case, then New Holland and lastly ASV.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Precision Lawn said:


> Can anyone tell me anything on a bobcat 963


Its a good older reliable machine depending on how it was maintained.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

have to go with bobcat never buy a new holland i also have a john deere 317 and i will take the bobcat over it any day. the john deere had a LOT of problems with the 200 series


----------

